# Schlauchboot Antifouling



## astacus (24. August 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir ein Schlauchboot angeschafft. Das Boot soll den Sommer über in der Elbe liegen. Wie sieht es mit Antifouling aus? Was ist zu empfehlen? Gelesen habe ich von einfetten.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## omnimc (24. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*

machne plane drüber. schlauchboote faulen nicht die werden nur dreckig.


----------



## volkerm (24. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*

Ich habe noch nie von Schlauchboot in Verbindung mit Antifouling gehört oder gelesen.


----------



## HD4ever (24. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*

ich auch nicht .....
aber sind ja normal auch keine Wasserlieger

nach der Saison einmal mitn Hochdruckreiniger rüber und gut ist das


----------



## astacus (24. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*



omnimc schrieb:


> machne plane drüber. schlauchboote faulen nicht die werden nur dreckig.


 
eine Plane für oben ist sicher sinnvoll. Von unten wohl ehr nicht.


----------



## omnimc (24. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*

da stand doch drüber und nicht drunter ;-)
selbst wenn du einen festrumpf hast fault der nicht weil meist aus alu sind. so ein boot kann höchstens schimmeln.


----------



## Marf22 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*

Und nen GFK-Boot fault ohne Antifouiling ;+?


----------



## astacus (24. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*



omnimc schrieb:


> da stand doch drüber und nicht drunter ;-)
> selbst wenn du einen festrumpf hast fault der nicht weil meist aus alu sind. so ein boot kann höchstens schimmeln.


 
Das mir das Boot verfault befürchte ich nicht. Was ich befürchte ist Bewuchs unter der Wasserlinie.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## omnimc (24. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*

dampfstrahler im herbst und spülmittel fertig. guckmal nach doktor keto oder so ähnlich der bietet pflege produkte an. da sollte was bei sein was deinen ansprüchen gegen kommt.


----------



## thebigangler (24. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*

Schönen Guten abend was hast du den überhaubt für ein schlauchboot größe ,marke,material bei GFK kannst du Antifouiling rauf machen besorg dir noch schlauchboot reiniger und schlauchboot pflege habe ich selber drauf da setzt sich nicht so schnell der dreck drauf

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## astacus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*



thebigangler schrieb:


> Schönen Guten abend was hast du den überhaubt für ein schlauchboot größe ,marke,material bei GFK kannst du Antifouiling rauf machen besorg dir noch schlauchboot reiniger und schlauchboot pflege habe ich selber drauf da setzt sich nicht so schnell der dreck drauf
> 
> Gruß Thebigangler



Das Boot ist aus PVC. Hat keinen Festrumpf. Wie geschrieben geht es um den Unterwasserbreich.

Grüße Astacus


----------



## omnimc (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*



Wollebre schrieb:


> schmier den UW-Bereich mit Autowachs ein. Dann kannst du später den Algenbewuchs einfacher abwischen.
> 
> Wolle


 

und du meinst das das gut ist? wenn sich der wachs nicht mit den pvc verträgt wird der te bestimmt traurig werden.


----------



## astacus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*

Was meint ihr dazu:
http://www.yachticon.de/Boots-Reini...ling-fuer-Schlauchboote-750-ml-grau::736.html

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## JürgenW (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*

Kauf beim Frank den Sprühwax|wavey:
http://www.schlauchbootreparatur.de/onlineshop/index.php?cat=c108_Reinigung---Pflege.html


----------



## omnimc (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*

ich würde erstmal schaun wie es nach einer saison aussieht!
ist es ein neues boot? denke auch das die nicht ewig neu bleiben.


----------



## astacus (25. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Antifouling*



JürgenW schrieb:


> Kauf beim Frank den Sprühwax|wavey:
> http://www.schlauchbootreparatur.de/onlineshop/index.php?cat=c108_Reinigung---Pflege.html


 
Einwachsen hört sich gut an. Seepocken gibs ja in der Elbe eh nicht.

Grüße
Astacus


----------

